# Of plants and Fish



## Tarno (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a goldy that is bent on destroying all new growth.

I swear he looks at me and then gleefully tears into the plants!

I have made a hospital (nursery?) tank to mature plants in, and when I find them pleasing, transplant.

Some problems with algae... Have used Otocincli to control. They liked soooooo full. A 2 day vacation sufficed to clean. 

Plants in question are: Red Sword, Micro Sword, Long Stemmed Red Sword, ball moss (a favorite snack), and Anubis.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is your question?


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> What is your question?


+1


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Goldies all like to eat plants, Something I just learned last night--if the tank is heavily planted enough then the plants can kind of keep up with the pigs


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have fish that eat plants too, It's really frustrating! I found adding lots of floating plants helps a little, they like them best so it takes their attention away from the other plants a bit.


----------



## Tarno (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry so slow, been busy. 

My question was have any of you found similar problems, and what have you done that has been effective?

Is the heavily planted strategy sort of a fish salad bar? 

The floating plants have seemed to help!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

You think that is bad, you should see what happens when Oscars decide they don't like your plants! I had that happen to a buddy. They kept ripping up anything he put down and would bite at him if he tried to fix it. Granted I told him it would happen but it was funny to watch! But with your goldies being vegetarians I don't think you will be able to cure the problem, but rather outgrow the amount the fish eat.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The fish is a herbivore - a plant eater. You're keeping a cow in a flower garden...
It's not a problem, it's a result.


----------

